# Nashua NH Police?



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

This is my first time posting so I have no idea how it works. I am taking the nashua Police Test on Sunday for the first time and I was wondering if there are any helpful hints. Is it similar to the Mass Civil service test?

Thanks!


----------

